# Someone please come get my lights! (donation to DFWAPC)



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess Power Compact lighting's gone out of style, sadly. That being said, I've still got a 6' array of PC refits that needs to go. If someone from the club would be willing to drop by and pick it up consider it a donation to DFWAPC along with the rest of the misc. stuff I've got, including some lab grade fertilizers.  

~Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> I guess Power Compact lighting's gone out of style, sadly. That being said, I've still got a 6' array of PC refits that needs to go. If someone from the club would be willing to drop by and pick it up consider it a donation to DFWAPC along with the rest of the misc. stuff I've got, including some lab grade fertilizers.
> 
> ~Phil


I would like the ferts... they are dry ferts right? and how many watts is each bulb? leangth, and how many bulbs per a ballast?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Robert's picking everything up. In addition to the lights and ferts there's going to be a ton of misc. aquarium related stuff in the load. Look for it at the next meeting.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sweet, we are all going to have some aquarium toys? looks like the door prizes are going to be alot for the sept. meeting.


----------

